# Basic difference between ?



## Andy Morris 874 (Dec 18, 2014)

Kempo Juitsu and Japanese Jujitsu ?

Anybody able to tell me what the differences between the two styles are please ?

Many Thanks


----------



## Dirty Dog (Dec 18, 2014)

Well, to start with, you're not asking about two styles. You're asking about dozens (hundreds?) of different systems that all fall under the umbrella term "jujutsu" (note spelling...). There's just no real way to answer a question like that without writing a book length reply. And even then the answer would be incomplete.
You might want to make your question more specific, if you're hoping for a real answer. Are there some specific schools/styles you're interested in?


----------



## Andy Morris 874 (Dec 18, 2014)

Dirty Dog said:


> Well, to start with, you're not asking about two styles. You're asking about dozens (hundreds?) of different systems that all fall under the umbrella term "jujutsu" (note spelling...). There's just no real way to answer a question like that without writing a book length reply. And even then the answer would be incomplete.
> You might want to make your question more specific, if you're hoping for a real answer. Are there some specific schools/styles you're interested in?


 
Hi Dirty Dog,

There are a couple of schools in the south east london area that i maybe thinking of joining, i have a background in Muay Thai but i feel like i'd like to learn something different and these schools appealed to me.
The first is Kempo Jujitsu a leading Martial Arts Dojo in Bexleyheath Kent

The second is Home - Shu Ho Jujitsu Ryu


----------



## Hanzou (Dec 18, 2014)

Not much honestly. Both appear to be mish-mashes of existing styles with the Jujitsu tag on them to generate traffic.

Not saying they're bad schools, just saying that you're pretty much looking at a recent blend of Karate, Aikido, and Judo in both cases.


----------



## Buka (Dec 18, 2014)

I guess there's only one way to find out. What a great thing that is.


----------



## Chris Parker (Dec 19, 2014)

Andy Morris 874 said:


> Kempo Juitsu and Japanese Jujitsu ?
> 
> Anybody able to tell me what the differences between the two styles are please ?
> 
> Many Thanks



As Dirty Dog mentioned, there isn't really any single art known as either "Kempo Jujitsu" or "Japanese Jujutsu"… there are many, many arts that can come under each banner headline, so to speak… for an idea of what can come under "Jujutsu", you might want to check out the third post in this thread: What is the most effective MartialTalk.Com - Friendly Martial Arts Forum Community



Andy Morris 874 said:


> Hi Dirty Dog,
> 
> There are a couple of schools in the south east london area that i maybe thinking of joining, i have a background in Muay Thai but i feel like i'd like to learn something different and these schools appealed to me.



Okay. It'll mainly come down to what exactly you're after… if it's just something fun, or different, then cool. If you're after something a little more specific, though, we need to be a little more clear in what we're dealing with. For example, you mention "Japanese Jujitsu" in your OP… I'm not sure if you're saying you're after actual Japanese Jujutsu, or if that was just you following the description on the system you found.



Andy Morris 874 said:


> The first is Kempo Jujitsu a leading Martial Arts Dojo in Bexleyheath Kent



Okay, as Hanzou pointed out, this is really a modern, eclectic, Western system… and, not to get too far into this, but… the "history" presented on their site is so far off base and inaccurate that I wouldn't put any stock in their descriptions whatsoever… and the description of the head instructor raises either major red flags for credibility, or show some huge issues of delusion and ego.

Does that mean that it's not a good class? Not necessarily… but I will say that all the hallmarks are there to indicate a potential mess, as opposed to a coherent, strongly based system. 



Andy Morris 874 said:


> The second is Home - Shu Ho Jujitsu Ryu



This one is a little more interesting… while the "jujitsu" is largely the same indication of "a bit of this, a bit of that" as the previous system, and the (almost unpardonable sin of) using of the term "Soke", the dojo is associated with the Araki Muninsai Ryu Iaido, a known legitimate Koryu form of Iaido… that said, while the Iai looks very legit, I have major reservations over the "jujitsu"… it's certainly not Japanese, not traditional, and far from what it's advertised as.

Again, does that mean it's not good? Who knows… 

If you are looking to actual Japanese Jujutsu arts, in the UK, I know of a number of Koryu (traditional systems) around… such as Takeuchi Ryu (Bitchu Den), Hontai Yoshin Ryu, Tenjin Shin'yo Ryu, and so on.


----------



## Hanzou (Dec 19, 2014)

Chris Parker actually agrees with something I said? 

I need to bookmark this thread!


----------



## Chris Parker (Dec 19, 2014)

Ha, I agree with you when you're right… it's when you're not that I don't….


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 19, 2014)

To be honest even without knowing anything about the styles the first site sort of got my back up. I've train in karate where we do have certain courtesy 'rules' and I train in MMA which doesn't have any formalities beyond common courtesy but the first site seemed to have overly regimented rules on what you must and mustn't do, seemed a bit ego driven to my mind. the whole site just seems a bit egocentric on the part of the 'chief instructor' and/or instructors. The second site seemed friendlier.


----------

